# Taiwan Reef, Male or Female?



## PiccoloJr (Oct 14, 2013)




----------



## amcvettec (May 11, 2012)

How big is it? It may be too small to tell right now.


----------



## PiccoloJr (Oct 14, 2013)

He's around 3 inches.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

If male, starts showing male colors and characteristics... if female, doesn't get the male color and characteristics. Gaining male color depends on other tankmates... it's the same with almost every "Hap" and every Aulonocara and Lethrinops.

Do you see any male color?


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

too early to tell


----------



## PiccoloJr (Oct 14, 2013)

I figured it was too early to tell, but I saw one at another fish store the same size as mine and it was fully colored. It made me question mine. Would that mean that one at the other store was probably hormoned?


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

Fully colored at 3" is suspect, if it were the only one fully colored It's possible it was the dominant male in the group but I still wouldn't expect full coloration that small


----------

